# Video of twice scale beam engine.



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 20, 2012)

Back in 2008 when I built this engine, I posted a link to a video of it running. Over the years I have had numerous people email me from all over the world, telling me they would love to see a video of it running---But somehow Photobucket lost the video and the link no longer works. Today I made a new video of the engine running, and its a great video---Only problem is that since it has been 4 years since I built it, some of the brain cells have died, and in the video I say that it is 1 1/2 scale. Thats not right---It is twice the scale of Elmer Verbourgs original design.---If anybody wants to find the original post, do a search under the heading "FREE PLANS FOR A LARGER SIMPLER BEAM ENGINE" Enjoy!!!


----------

